# I'm the stereotype: want to spend a little to get a lot



## luthar (Aug 7, 2007)

My wife can't stand her compaq from 7 years ago, which was low end when it was purchased. So she asked if we could replace it, being the good husband I am I decided to give her my gaming pc from two years ago and build myself a new one. Granted haven't ever built from the ground up but have upgraded basically all the easy stuff, so I haven't replaced the Mobo or processor before. 
Details:
So I want to spend around 600-700, plan on buying the upgrade to windows 7 as I have an extra copy of XP I can install first. I don't need a monitor, mouse, keyboard, speakers, etc. Just the tower is my focus. And I see the PSU looks to be a pretty nice deal so I'm planning to move on that soon, as it expires tomorrow!

Processor
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103808&cm_re=amd_phenom_ii_x4_955_black_edition-_-19-103-808-_-Product
Mobo
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130223
RAM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227496&Tpk=ocz%20amd
PSU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341019
Graphics card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127445
Tower
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811517007

Thats what I have under consideration, I prefer AMD I guess mainly because of habit and the same with Nvidia. Hard drive I'm not too concerned about but I'll take suggestion, the case however is where I'm at a loss but I am leaning towards a mid sized. Speaking of I don't need anything flashy, I don't car much about looking fast but staying cool, having room, and being cheap. As you can see my price is getting up there and if I need to I have a graphics card and I transplant and a PSU also if need be. Noticed for Mobo that certain brands of Ram, according to reviews, OC onyl works with AMD ed. ram so that was the reasoning behind that. Oc is obviously an option I have done in the past and am still open too, though nothing to crazy. Any input is welcome!


----------



## luthar (Aug 7, 2007)

CD Drive-I know everyone scrolled here first! CD drives are the best!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106334
OR this mobo...cheaper though a little less OC for Ram
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131402&cm_re=ASUS_M4A79XTD_EVO_AM3_AMD_790X_ATX-_-13-131-402-_-Product


----------



## _Nomad (Jun 11, 2009)

:4-thatsba Dont forget one of these!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...=grounding_wrist_strap-_-99-261-005-_-Product

Its a small investment but can really save you time and frustration!


----------



## luthar (Aug 7, 2007)

_Nomad said:


> :4-thatsba Dont forget one of these!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...=grounding_wrist_strap-_-99-261-005-_-Product
> 
> Its a small investment but can really save you time and frustration!


Will do


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I find those grounding straps to be useless. I just touch a metal object nearby and don't drag my feet when i walk. 

Since you're using an AMD motherboard it's best practice to match the video card for stability and compatibility. Also, this card has better features.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150466


----------



## luthar (Aug 7, 2007)

ebackhus said:


> I find those grounding straps to be useless. I just touch a metal object nearby and don't drag my feet when i walk.
> 
> Since you're using an AMD motherboard it's best practice to match the video card for stability and compatibility. Also, this card has better features.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150466


What are you basing this on? I researched for bit and I don't see anything to support it. Not to mention every review I see shows the 250 blowing that radeon out of the water benchmarking. Just interested in some explanation perhaps, or are you basing this on the mobo and processor exclusively? If so I see a lot of big box pc's coming with amd mixed with geforce. Right, not arguing b/c I don't really know But I guess I'm a third grader and need to know 'why?'


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Drivers. The board you chose is based on an AMD chipset and uses AMD drivers. The video card is from nVidia and uses their drivers. This is a known issue.


----------



## luthar (Aug 7, 2007)

I see that several problems have been reported. Hmm. I'm planning on holding off for a bit on that anyway, as price is climbing and any graphics card that is infinitely better than mine is much more than I'm willing to spend. I'll just try it with my current one first then replace it later. So does ATI not use their own drivers then?


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

this is a nice case as well
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...129066&cm_re=antec_300-_-11-129-066-_-Product

if you go with ati card i would for something like a 5770 or 5750, should be in that price range


----------



## luthar (Aug 7, 2007)

I had seen that one but I'm avoiding LED's I guess, to flashy and unnecessary. I was looking at the Three Hundred in particular on amazon as it has the same stuff for ten dollars cheaper and no LED's.
http://www.amazon.com/Antec-Three-Hundred-External-Internal/dp/B000GQMHBI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1269993486&sr=8-1
Also I'm considering going intel. Would that help the nvidia issue? I'll keep digging


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

i suppose it would. i haven't build an amd system since the nforce4 days, so it's been a while. 

intel chipset based systems will not have a problem with that.

i agree with the case. i actually took the led fans out as well


----------



## luthar (Aug 7, 2007)

Intel Build
MOBO and cpu combo
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.353064
Case
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000GQMHBI//ref=nosim/connorswebguidec
RAM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231277
and same CD, hard drive, and PSU as before...as I don't see any hang ups by switching. So tell your friends to stop by and let me know what they think as rebates end tomorrow so I'll by purchasing these tomorrow night.


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

the amd phenom II 965 outperformed the i5 750 in a gaming setting, but the i5 is better for video/picture editing.


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

i would go with those stick if you stick with that combo
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227297


----------



## luthar (Aug 7, 2007)

guitarzann said:


> the amd phenom II 965 outperformed the i5 750 in a gaming setting, but the i5 is better for video/picture editing.


What are you baseing this on? Also I'm going Intel I believe since AMD has problems with Nvidia, though I never saw a reply saying Intel based would help I did search a bit and didn't see problems like I had with AMD. Also I was considering the 955, which in the AMD build I'm spending more on Mobo and CPU so I wouldn't go to the 965. At the same time the only benchmark test I saw with these all included was this. Unless I see some evidence I'll be inclined to follow that review, stating that overall the 750 was never really outside the margin of error, as it barely overcame this in fallout 3 and fell within it for COD 4.


BoT said:


> i would go with those stick if you stick with that combo
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227297


Is this b/c of timings? I see they are better in that respect which would allow for better OC potential?
Also a more general RAM question I see the highest I can get for the Mobo is DDR3 1600(12800), so does that only mean stock is set to 1600(if I mess with mobo/bios limitations) and could be be OC to be faster? I see the Mobo says 2600 is possible(though I can't see attempting that high) but for 12800 is the highest sticks that fit, so I'm wondering how they could ever test to get 2600 with the RAM I'm seeing. If that's not too confusing give me a clue

if thats the case maybe I'll go with this as I see someone has it going at over 2000


----------



## luthar (Aug 7, 2007)

HDD that I've settled on
I'm pretty sure I'll avoid the RAM I linked to in the last post, too much money and eventually I plan on upgrading that when tech is a little older. And the OCZ stuff above seems like a good bet


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

luthar said:


> Intel Build
> MOBO and cpu combo
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.353064
> Case
> ...


If you go with an Intel CPU, go with an Asus Mobo.
have you looked at out preconfigured builds. The lists are compiled of known compatible dependable hardware: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

yes because of the timings but i also like ocz, not exclusively but it's a good brand.
the stock memory speed for this chipset is 1333mhz but it can easily go to 1600mhz and beyond. some manufacturers have them go up to 2000 and 2200mhz


----------



## luthar (Aug 7, 2007)

Tyree said:


> If you go with an Intel CPU, go with an Asus Mobo.
> have you looked at out preconfigured builds. The lists are compiled of known compatible dependable hardware: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


Yeah I had seen the build, the link is out of stock, and not much price diff. but large diff for RAM potential. Also I like EVGA from the past experiences and the price is not much different


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The EVGA price may not be much different but the reliability is. In the end, your money your decision. Best of luck.


----------



## luthar (Aug 7, 2007)

So I bought it, we'll see how it all goes when it gets here. Cross your fingers everyone! I'll post all the goodies when all comes to fruition!


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

have a good time building and keep us posted


----------



## luthar (Aug 7, 2007)

Tyree said:


> *The EVGA price may not be much different but the reliability is. In the end, your money your decision*. Best of luck.


Sounds kind of defeatist  No but really I see a lot of people who had problems with the BIOS version when it came out but this year they released a version to fix the problems and since then everyone is fine. There is a similar version of this board that is cheaper and less than desirable reviews but the one I chose is much higher rated. Lets hope my attempt at an informed decision works out


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Not defeatist- just experienced with EVGA Mobo's and Nvidia chips with Intel CPU's.


----------



## luthar (Aug 7, 2007)

Just giving you a hard time Tyree Appreciate all the help guys. Need it again I guess as parts are arriving. Does it matter what Sata I put the hard drive on? I see there is a#1-3 on one cable. I assume I put 1 on HDD and 2 on CD but I'm not sure if that matters. Also for the fans that have cords near eachother can I just hook them together and then to the power cord or should I do it individually? I'd lean towards individually but am not sure. Overall my real question is trying to figure out if everything works. I tested everything out, though I'm waiting on a cpu heatsink to get here tomorrow or so before I put everthing inside and hook it all up. I did a memory test and the everything seems to be in good shape. Is that all I can do until I install the OS? Covering all my bases as my rebates need to get filled out sooner rather than later. Also how should I arrange my fans, I have 2 in front 1 top 1 side 1 back. You guys are my ultimate resource thanks again.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Preferably, Hdd to number 1 SATA port.
You can connect the fans any way that makes the best cable management.
Test "On The Bench" before assembling in the case to avoid problems.
One fan in front blowing into the case-one fan in the rear blowing out of the case. 
Generally, one front & one rear fan are sufficient. Other fans, especially side mounted ones, can cause turbulence within the case but only experimentation can conclude that.


----------



## luthar (Aug 7, 2007)

turbulence? For the other fans? Not sure what you mean Thanks for the Sata answer also. I've already done a bench run as you advised, saw that on one of the videos recommended by the sticky. Thanks again and Perhaps I'll have everything up and running tonight!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The front and rear fans conduct a steady airflow from front to rear. Introducing other fans into the mix can disrupt that airflow (turbulence) and can do more harm than good. I always start with the front/rear fan setup and keep an eye on hardware temps. 
If I introduce another fan I watch hardware temps to see if there is any fluctuation in temps.


----------



## luthar (Aug 7, 2007)

I suppose that makes sense. I'll do that, my other fans don't come until tomorrow anyway. I did make sure they were all the same speed, the only one that is different is the one that is on the cpu heatsink. So I have my windows 7 disk now and I'll install that tomorrow. Sounds like my board has an update BIOS also, how do I do that? Should I install everything I have then look for updates after I've installed windows 7? Thanks again


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Bios updates should only be done if the update addresses an issue you have. If the updates needs to be done, using a USB drive is the best method.


----------



## luthar (Aug 7, 2007)

Alright everything is updated and running like a champ, I will sometime in the near future be focusing on overclocking but for now school work has been neglected enough. I put the optional fans and to see if makes a big difference and they spin on start up but don't turn on again. I'm guessing this is due to me plugging them into the 3 pins on the mobo? Should I plug them into the powersupply when I overclock the system? Or is there somewhere that I can change the point at which they turn on? Thanks guys.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can't adjust the case fans. If you want them to run at full RPM's at all times, connect them to the PSU.


----------



## luthar (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks, wanted to make sure before I had to open the case once again!


----------

